# Good amberjack fight



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

A very eventful five minutes. As per usual diving with Billybob and company. This is a great reef with a nice goliath, some big amberjack and a couple grouper. 

I was trying to get some footage of myself using various lionfish eradication devices made by A-Plus Marine Supply to take to DEMA this upcoming week. (side note: VEGAS BABY! :singing::sleep1 

The grouper ended up pulling off the spear, but billybob came in with the ally-oop and later snagged him with a pole spear. 

Enjoy


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Great video. Looking forward to getting a gopro very soon.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Man wish i could see a goliath!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, biggrouperdotcom!
I love watching ppl fight AJ's, you never know what is going to happen. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice shots of the goliath grouper!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern, I reckon them dern lionfish are taking over!!! man there was like what 6 in a clump!!!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice vid and aj


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great vid. I had the pleasure of getting taken for a ride by an AJ on one of my first spearfishing trips. I like the bear hug technique though...

I am too chicken now to shoot a big one unless there is something I can hang on to nearby.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

great vid.... couple questions .. @110' how were your able to maintain the color and clairity // or was the viz just that great?

did you have any supplemental lights?

thanks


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

water was 110+ A.B. was using a GoPro Hero2 I think (maybe a 3) with no lighting. That particular day and that particular dive we were in swimming pool clear water. You could see for ever. The video ( for once) doesn't do total justice to how clear the water was but much of it was after the AJ skunked up the bottom


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

It's a hero 1. Like BB said, nothing fancy, just good viz.


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Man, That little reef had a ton of lions. Nice shooting and cool video.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sweeeeeet!


----------

